# Do you see it?.



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.










Well did you spot it?. :wink:

ray.


----------



## gholt417 (Jan 30, 2010)

Yum yum

Graham


----------



## stephenpug (Sep 18, 2008)

looks like a mouthful


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

ARGHHHHHHHHHHHH! What IS IT!

All I see is three dumpy girls grinning!


----------



## dhutchy (Feb 7, 2010)

barryd said:


> ARGHHHHHHHHHHHH! What IS IT!
> 
> All I see is three dumpy girls grinning!


 Big boned Barry don't be nasty :lol: :lol:


----------



## motormouth (Jul 3, 2010)

Awwww Barry. Keep looking and I'm sure all will be revealed. Don't tell him anyone, let him sweat. :lol:


----------



## alhod (Nov 1, 2010)

Check the hand on the back of the girl in the leather jacket

 

Alan


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

The two girls should have changed places :lol: 

tony


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

barryd said:


> ARGHHHHHHHHHHHH! What IS IT!
> 
> All I see is three dumpy girls grinning!


Hey gormless, take your sunglasses off. :roll:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Ahhhh! Titillating!


----------



## dhutchy (Feb 7, 2010)

It's a mouthful that is :wink:


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

dhutchy said:


> It's a mouthful that is :wink:


Nah more than a mouthful is a waste. :lol: :lol: :lol:

ray.


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

Had to look twice (no hardship) but got there eventually

Cheers

Dave


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

Nice one,what a big mouth :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Les


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

What's the significance of the hand on the back (side really) of the leather jacket?


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

pippin said:


> What's the significance of the hand on the back (side really) of the leather jacket?


snigger.

ray.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Also the leather jacket sleeve seems to have lengthened somewhat

tony


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Ray this sucks !


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

I bet the OP feels a real b00by now...........


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

I have no idea what I am searching for but I have enjoyed the excuse for a detailed examination of three lovely young ladies.
The hand and sleeve look odd but it was a long time before I got that far.     

Thank you  

Alan


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Alright then! Whats wrong here?


----------



## dhutchy (Feb 7, 2010)

barryd said:


> Alright then! Whats wrong here?


 What i'm thinking :wink:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

dhutchy said:


> barryd said:
> 
> 
> > Alright then! Whats wrong here?
> ...


    :twisted: Me too!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

barryd said:


> Alright then! Whats wrong here?


Easy, too many clothes, too few girls.


----------



## motormouth (Jul 3, 2010)

Ladyboys


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Too skinny.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

erneboy said:


> Too skinny.


WHAAAT!!!

The only thing wrong with this photo is NOTHING!

Just thought I would post it to cheer you all up. 

Sorry Ray.


----------



## alhod (Nov 1, 2010)

barryd said:


> erneboy said:
> 
> 
> > Too skinny.
> ...


Well it certainly seems to have woken up a few! Amazing what a little stimulation can do :wink:

Alan


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

alhod said:


> barryd said:
> 
> 
> > erneboy said:
> ...


Im not posting any more. You can guarantee if I do Mrs D will walk in just as Im uploading the pic.


----------



## alhod (Nov 1, 2010)

barryd said:


> alhod said:
> 
> 
> > barryd said:
> ...


Consider yourself lucky that Aldra has got fed up and abandoned this thread to the "gentlemen"

:lol: :lol:


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Barry

See what you miss with the sunglasses on :lol:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

alhod said:


> barryd said:
> 
> 
> > alhod said:
> ...


I like to live Dangerously! 

Anyway it was Aldra who sent me the photo. She told me shes the one on the right!


----------

